# traditional orkney brides cog



## michael j flett

i have just started making these traditional orkney brides cogs.
they are a drinking bowl which would contain a hot mixture of beer whisky
spices and various other alcohol mixtures as per individual family recipies.
the cog is then passed round the guests at the wedding reception for all to have a drink from and generally helps break the ice between the familys


----------



## Padre

Really nice!


----------



## ctubbs

Way cool.  I especially like the two big handles.  They would have been very helpful at the gatherings when I was a youngun.  We had some goooood parties before it was legal.
Charles


----------



## michael j flett

thanks guys i apreciate it. gives the confidence a boost.


----------



## Jgrden

Sure coulda used that when we met my sons future in-laws. After twenty  years, the one that is left is still a pain in the butt. Problem is that I cannot get her to take a drink. I need to spike her punch or make her an Irish coffee, without her knowing.


----------



## michael j flett

sounds like a fantastic idea


----------



## PR_Princess

Very nice Michael!! And a great tradition to keep alive!

Hmmm....I wonder how that would look with the IAP logo on it.....:biggrin:


----------



## michael j flett

that sounds like a chalenge to me, very tempted to give it a try i have been doing some engraving on earlier cogs.
my neice has asked me to make one for her wedding in july with viking longship dragon heads on top of the handles.
www.mjfcustomwoodworking.com


----------



## ed4copies

PR_Princess said:


> Very nice Michael!! And a great tradition to keep alive!
> 
> Hmmm....I wonder how that would look with the IAP logo on it.....:biggrin:




Not meant as a challenge, Michael!!

An allusion to a thread about the IAP 7th Anniversary mug, posted by Jeff.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Rangertrek

Very nice work.  One of my friends could certainly have used that at his wedding.   Especially if there was more alcohol involved!


----------



## KenV

Neat -- learned how to make stave buckets and am starting on a run -- fun stuff.


----------



## KiltedGunn

AWESOME!!!

Betting I couldn't get one by the wedding tomorrow evening though!


----------



## michael j flett

sorry need a wee bit more time than that


----------

